# compatibilite telecommande atv



## zouille83 (4 Août 2013)

Bonjour a tous
voila, j'ai un ATV2 mais ma télécommande viens de tomber en rade ( il ne se passe plus rien ni sur atv ni sur imac, même après avoir changé les piles)
J'en ai trouvé d'occasion mais des version blanche du premier atv. ma question est de savoir si la télécommande de la première génération sera compatible avec mon ATV2. 

pour l'instant j'utilise l'appli remote mais besoin d'une télécommande pour les enfant

Merci


----------



## Lauange (6 Août 2013)

Et avec Remote ?


----------

